# Driving licence France



## badger (May 9, 2005)

One simple question.............do you need a driving licence with a photo for driving in France? (or is the old paper type OK?)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If your old paper one is current, it will be ok as you have your passport for identification.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
chapter


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

The old pink paper one is fine. The gendarme accepted mine ok a couple of weeks ago [along with all our ready cash] 8O

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh were you norty Dougle - do tell!

Greenie


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Greenie,
It was an honest mistake. Having been nagged [sorry, reminded......!!] constantly about speed limits for two weeks [by both sat nav and SWMBO]
I left the A16 towards Frethun [within sight of the tunnel] for our last evening before crossing next morning. At the end of the slip road is a STOP sign [written in English] at a T junction. As I was turning right and being in a left hand drive, I was perfectly positioned to see if any traffic was approaching. All clear, so rolled out a little over 3mph. Down the road was a gendarme van with speed camera set up on a tripod. Can't get me for speeding, thought I. Got pulled for not coming to a complete standstill. No argument. Thought I would get a ticking off, but was asked for €90..........!!! Sorry officer, I/we don't have €90. How much have you got? Er........€70? Okay, that will do. I did get a receipt along with an ear bending back at the van. As we hadn't any cash left we had to go to La Bien Assise campsite as I knew they would take the 'card'.
Another valuable lesson learned.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So am I thinking and getting this right when it says STOP you must completely stop? 

Eeeek they have some strange rules in this err France place (we off on 15th Aug - am getting all tips I can).

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Yes, a complete stop.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> So am I thinking and getting this right when it says STOP you must completely stop?
> 
> Eeeek they have some strange rules in this err France place (we off on 15th Aug - am getting all tips I can).
> 
> ...


Its the same here. Stop means stop. Give way means give way.

Derek


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your input.....I'm OK as I have a new type, my pal has a paper type so just wanted clarification.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

We're all quite right, Stop does mean Stop, so we really should come to a complete halt. Bit of a pain though when you've arrived at a quiet time with good views of the road you're entering.
Le Gendarme was being a bit pedantic I reckon. A good heads-up for us all though to watch what we're doing.

The Americans have the same rule in their neck of the woods too. If you don't come to a complete halt there, it's called a "Hollywood Stop". Despite the charming name you still can get done!

John


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Poor spelling and even worse grammer are things that can generally be accommodated on a public forum. However can the word 'stop' mean anything other than 'stop'?. Perhaps it has another meaning that I have yet to discover! :roll:

PS. Shall we now debate the 'Halt' signs that are seen on many roads?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OK OK I'll stop to the point might wait to be asked to move on! ha! think I meant I slowly move forward (in England anyhoo) and seeing if its clear then carry on - obviously STOP means STOP so I'll be STOPPING then!

Am I have a strop about STOP? 

:roll: 

Greenie


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Greenie,
I think the meaning of the word is the same in all countries.....even in England :wink: :lol:


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

I don't understand why a French sign says "Stop" when the French for stop is "Arrettez". Don't worry - none of my French friends understand it either.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The 'Stop' sign is seen in many countries :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OK can we stop now?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes Please!!!..........by the way....this driving licence question?????? :lol:


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

EJB said:


> Poor spelling and even worse grammer are things that can generally be accommodated on a public forum. However can the word 'stop' mean anything other than 'stop'?. Perhaps it has another meaning that I have yet to discover! :roll:
> 
> PS. Shall we now debate the 'Halt' signs that are seen on many roads?


I thought poor spelling & grammer where the same thing.


----------

